# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Problemen naar een rake klap op me rug in het zwembad.

## cavorpa

Hallo,

In 2010 heb ik een ongeluk gehad dat ik met me onderrug tegen de rand van de zwembad aan kwam. Eerst had een een bloeduitstorting van 5 centimeter dik en een straal van 5/10 centimeter. Daarna ben ik weer op me rug gevallen en is de bloeduitstorting in me lichaam gestort. Tot aan de dag van vandaag heb ik verschrikkelijke pijn. En me rug is naar 15/30 minuten al vast en moet ik het weer los kraken. Ik loop 3 4 keer per week. Ik doe veel rug en andere oefeningen. Werken lukt bijna niet meer. Ben vaak naar de fysio gegaan Veel scans gedaan zoals: MRI, Echo en röntgen foto's. Ik kom er niet meer uit wat ik moet doen.

Met Vriendelijke Groet.

<naam zeg ik liever niet>

----------

